# Cycling to Brighton with only one gear



## jefmcg (19 Aug 2011)

I've been planning to cycle to Brighton for a while (from Twickenham) and suddenly a friend is having a get together there tomorrow. To be fair, I probably don't have time this weekend to even get there by train (car is being used elsewhere), but I'm toying with the idea of cycling there.

Problem is, my gear shifter packed it in on Monday - I've been on a single speed all week. I've been enjoying it, so haven't been in a hurry to fix it. It's 78", so not that outrageously high, and no problem for my mostly flat London route, just make sure I get up speed before hitting a slope. No chance of fixing it tonight as I haven't even ordered the replacement yet.

The distance is not too daunting: I've done 70km once and average > 200km/week, and it's only 80km there by the direct route. But I'm not that great on hills without a low gear.

*My question: is there a reasonably flat route suitable for Saturday morning cycling from south west London to Brighton? I'm not afraid of traffic, but I want it to be a pleasure not a terror.
*


----------



## Shadow (19 Aug 2011)

You could most likely do the first 60+k without too much problem. But whichever route you take you still need to get over the south downs. Doing this in one gear will be tough!!!

Others will no doubt be along soon to explain why re gearing.


----------



## gaz (19 Aug 2011)

Man up, you could probably get over ditchling on a 78"


----------



## Pottsy (19 Aug 2011)

I live in Twickenham too. I did the London to Brighton a couple of years ago, cycling from home to Clapham and also back out of Brighton at the end, on my single-speed Pashley Guv'nor (and in a suit incidentally




) and it was no problem. I only had to walk Ditchling, but mainly due to the traffic. 
My gear will have been a bit lower, no idea what it is but about 70" at a guess, but then the bike weighs a lot.


Sounds like you've got the miles in your legs so I reckon if you take your time and have a few stops you'll be fine. Enjoy.


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2011)

Shadow said:


> You could most likely do the first 60+k without too much problem. But whichever route you take you still need to get over the south downs. Doing this in one gear will be tough!!!
> 
> Others will no doubt be along soon to explain why re gearing.




From Albourne, a few miles north of Brighton, there is a cycle path which takes you through the Downs via Pyecombe and the A23 into Brighton with no climbing at all.

It's not a bad route apart from the noise of the traffic for the last few miles.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Aug 2011)

I was about to impart the same information as rich p has given you. and he did it more stylishly that I would have done. oh well.


----------



## funnymummy (19 Aug 2011)

rich p said:


> From Albourne, a few miles north of Brighton, there is a cycle path which takes you through the Downs via Pyecombe and the A23 into Brighton with no climbing at all.
> 
> It's not a bad route apart from the noise of the traffic for the last few miles.



 A lovely route indeed - I've done it a fair few times towing 8 stone of child & trailer x


----------



## jefmcg (19 Aug 2011)

Thanks guys. What's the route to albourne? When I Google London to Brighton via albourne, it takes me here!


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2011)

Here? 

What's the route before the Albourne area?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Aug 2011)

It's part of Sustrans/NCN20.

Here and here


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (19 Aug 2011)

jefmcg said:


> Problem is, my gear shifter packed it in on Monday - I've been on a single speed all week. I've been enjoying it, so haven't been in a hurry to fix it.



If it is a normal derailleur, you might well find that you have another gear (or two) by twiddling the cable tension adjuster(s) at the rear mech and right shifter. The amount of cable pull per gear required for the rear mech is around 3mm (see table 2 here)


----------



## jefmcg (20 Aug 2011)

I don't suppose anyone is online now .... I'm just trying to plot my route. Exactly what is one supposed to do with that sustrans map? You can't zoom in on it, or download a gpx. Is it just an advert for a paper map?

thanks


----------



## Jaristokraatti (20 Aug 2011)

jefmcg said:


> I don't suppose anyone is online now .... I'm just trying to plot my route. Exactly what is one supposed to do with that sustrans map? You can't zoom in on it, or download a gpx. Is it just an advert for a paper map?
> 
> thanks




Greg´s two links: left is just paper, right one can be zoomed. 

But you have to look at the links on the Sustrans.


----------



## jefmcg (20 Aug 2011)

Edit: phew! new Gmaps pedometer has a little bug, showing distance in km, with "miles" written beside it. I thought I was plotting a journey of 80 miles!

but I still want to know what Greg's is


----------



## jefmcg (20 Aug 2011)

Thanks for your help everyone.

wish me luck!


http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=5020618


(I'll try to pick up NCN as I go)

Leaving 45 minutes late :-(


----------



## jefmcg (21 Aug 2011)

Thanks again guys.

I made it, slowly but with little trouble.

http://www.worksmartlabs.com/cardio...&sig=dab93d3387554e5b483a049ac4db0a8acbef323f

(You can see the amusing tale of my slight stumble in Kingston (though I knew the way, so didn't check my route), the divergence in Banstead - soon realised I was lost. I couldn't cross the M25 where I planned as the road was gravel and a serious skid hazard. That left me off route round Gatwick (after a pastry break and another misstep in Reigate), then onto the A23. 

Picked up the NCN20 (agreed, pretty good route) but did have one serious problem when I rejoined the A23 at one point, I headed off towards London! That was not shining moment, as I tried to continue after the path ran out, visiting a car dealer and a garden centre, and asking various people where the cycle path was. I realised (after heading back to the last place I'd seen a NCN sign) that the question I should have been asking is "which way is Brighton?

I was there to meet friends, and was running late, so didn't check my distance when I arrived. In fact, I was so concerned with catching it with them, that I'd been cycling through Brighton for quite a few minutes before I realised "I made it!" Anyway, when they asked how far I'd travelled, I checked my GPS:

97.8km! Just off a metric century. Dammit!

Thanks again for all the help. I'll post a photo a friend took of my arrival, if it doesn't look too sketchy. Then you'll see why I am smug when I scalped some MAMIL on road bikes.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Aug 2011)

glad you had fun and arrived safe and sound. My first metric century, a couple of years ago, was London to Brighton


----------



## Furkz (21 Aug 2011)

my friend also got lost on that ride hand turn went left to the car dealer too haha. I have only done the route once but you have to pay attention. seen a few people carry on going down the big hill in Handcross and not turning right.

well done though its a long ride


----------



## jefmcg (23 Sep 2011)

jefmcg said:


> Thanks again for all the help. I'll post a photo a friend took of my arrival, if it doesn't look too sketchy. Then you'll see why I am smug when I scalped some MAMIL on road bikes.



Well, I finally caught up the my friend with the camera. Too bad you can't see my pink sandals :-)


----------



## ian turner (23 Sep 2011)

But we can see you missed out some details about the sort of bike that had mashed gear changing 

Max speed of over 40 mph on that


----------



## GGB_Andrew (23 Sep 2011)

Very tough doing Ditchling Beacon on a single speed, you need to be packing thighs like a Hushvold and stamina like a Wiggo to get up it without stopping. I didn't and neither did the two others on the ride who had single speeds


----------



## jefmcg (24 Apr 2016)

jefmcg said:


> http://www.worksmartlabs.com/cardio...&sig=dab93d3387554e5b483a049ac4db0a8acbef323f


Updated URL https://www.strava.com/activities/12097668


----------

